# PCMCIA Not Working

## HackerSp0rtZ

i did everything in the post "pcmcia-cs instructions for Gentoo users." and i still have nothing.. if i type /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start i get this

[FIXED]

* Starting PCMCIA

cardmgr[2110]: no pcmcia driver in /proc/devices

* cardmgr failed tos tart. Make Shure you have PCMCIA

* loaded, either as a module or built into the kernel

[/FIXED]

* Bringing eth0 up...

*Failed to bring eth0 up

i have a toshiba portage 7010CT

----------

## credmp

Hi,

Did you also compile the kernel without PCMCIA support? I believe that is what causes the message....

What network card  are you using btw?

-- Arjen

----------

## HackerSp0rtZ

i forgot to turn it off my bad =\

----------

